# Mary has bought an Autotrail



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Coronation Street! The Bessacarr has gone and an Autotrail appeared! 

Norris is in it "putting his back into it"

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Apparently a deluxe motorhome :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Yes I also noticed it was an Auto-Trail   I wanted a better shot to see what model it was.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Thought I was seeing things last night but realised it is the same upholstery as our Navajo, It hasn't been part of the story-line that she has changed her motorhome or 'won' a new one. do the editors not realise what an observant bunch we are?!! :lol:


----------

